#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  11 Best Niches For Affiliate Marketing!

## Bhavya

Affiliate Marketing is a performance-based marketing. Which rewards businesses with one or more affiliates for each customers brought by the affiliate's from their own marketing affiliates.

e are some of the best Niches for affiliate marketing.

----------

